# GWT Grid Drag and Drop



## simcon94 (14. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage zum Drag And Drop von Grid zu Grid.

Ist es möglich nur eine Zeile aus dem Grid per Drag and Drop zum einem anderen Grid zu ziehen?
Ich habe ein Grid mit 4 Columns, und ich wiull nur die letzte an ein neues Grid ziehen....


----------



## simcon94 (15. Okt 2009)

Keiner eine Idee? Wenn ich das ganze über EditorGrid mache, kann ich ein Zeile auswählen. Nur wie benutze ich diese für das Drag And Drop?


----------



## Geeeee (15. Okt 2009)

Kleine Beispiel, auf das du aufbauen kannst:

```
sampleGrid = new Grid<MyModel>
DragSource dndSource= new DragSource(sampleGrid );
DNDListener dndListener= new DNDListener() {

 @Override
 public void dragStart(DNDEvent e)
 System.out.println(((Grid<MyModel>)e.getComponent()).getSelectionModel().getSelectedItem());
 }
};
dndSource.addDNDListener(dndListener);
```


----------



## simcon94 (15. Okt 2009)

Danke.
Nur was gibt mir die Funktion genau zurück?
Ich bekomme nur hyroglyphen.....


----------



## Geeeee (15. Okt 2009)

Solange du die toString() nicht überschrieben hast, den java-internen Wert (einfach ausgedrückt) des Objektes.
Jedenfall ist das da dein Objekt. Das sysout war ja auch nur ein Beispiel, dass man schnell was sieht. Du müsstest das ja jetzt noch richtig handeln. Wollte auch nur die Rangehensweise zeigen, wie man DndListener / -Source erstellt und auf die Zeilen im Grid zugreifen kann.

FrageEdit: Da das Beispiel bei dir geht, denke ich mal, dass wir über die Verwendung von GXT in Verbindung mit GWT sprechen, oder?


----------



## simcon94 (20. Okt 2009)

Bei einem EDITORGRID bekomme ich nur NULL...
Geht das ganze überhaupt bei einem EditorGrid? Ein normales Grid würde mir in meinem Fall nix nützen, da ich die Checkboxen nicht "anklicken" kann.


----------



## simcon94 (20. Okt 2009)

Andere Frage:

Wenn ich ein EditorGrid habe, und darin 5 Spalten mit ComboBoxen, wie kann ich diese setzen?
Im ColumnModel werden die Spalten erzeugt.


----------



## simcon94 (20. Okt 2009)

Erledigt.....:d


----------

